# مواضيع جديدة في الهندسة الصناعية



## نظامي (16 يونيو 2006)

سأبدأ من اليوم إن شاء الله في وضع مواضيع مختارة من مجلة The Industrial Engineer ( المهندس الصناعي) والصادرة عن إتحاد المهندسيين الصناعيين في الولايات المتحدة. المواضيع ستكون باللغة الإنجليزية  ولكن ماباليد حيلة فالمواضيع كثيرة والمشاغل أكثر. وعموماً أعلم أن الكثيرين في هذا المنتدى يجيدون الإنجليزية، وربما تكون فرصة للأخرين لتحسين اللغة والتعرف على المصطلاحات. لكي لا أطيل أدخل في الموضوع الأول والذي أخترته يتحدث عن تبني الشركات لمبدئي التصنيع الرشيق (Lean Manufacturing) و ال Six Segma معاً من أجل الربحية المستمرة.

ملاحظة: إذا تريدون مواضيع أكثر مثل هذا في مجال معين من مجالات الهندسة الصناعية، ارجوا أن تقوموا بطلبها هنا وسالبي إن شاء الله.


----------



## lutfi ali (18 يونيو 2006)

*good job*

[I recommend all guys to read it. It’s very useful
I am sure people have trouble to understand the different between these tools.
This article gave me a good idea a bout six sigma and lean Manufacturing
I just want to request if it possible an article a bout TPS (Toyota Production System) 
I appreciate so much.


----------



## نظامي (18 يونيو 2006)

شكراً أخي العزيز لطفي،
الموضوع فعلاً مهم، وهو يشرح الفرق بين الطريقتين بطريقة سهلة وفي جداول وأظن انه يزيل اللبس عن كثير من التداخلات التي يمكن ان الواحد يخلط بينها.
بالنسبة لطريقة تويوتا أو نظام تويوتا الصناعي، هو أيضاً من أهم النظم الصناعية المبتكرة وقد كتبت موضوع سابق عنه في هذا المنتدى عبارة عن ملخص للفلسفة التي تتبعها تويوتا في مصانعها ومنتجاتها. وساضع الموضوع وروابط أخرى للتعمق في موضوع جديد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

مواضيع جديدة........مهم للغاية م.نظامي 

تابع الله يقويك:79: 

الى التثبيت


----------



## نظامي (14 يوليو 2006)

*وموضوع جديد... Warehouse Layout*

السلام عليكم إخواني، وهذا موضوع اخر جديد: 
الموضوع يتحدث عن 10 قوانين مبدئية لتنسيق المستودعات، طبعاً ليس المستودعات فحسب وإنما أيضاً المصانع و أماكن العمل. أترككم مع الموضوع وأرجو لكم الفائدة والمتعة في قراءته.

أشكر الاخوه المشرفين على تثبيت الموضوع. وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن الثقة.


----------



## eng taha (15 يوليو 2006)

thanks for this subject , but can u put anew subjects about facilities planning because iam student in university and i would to know more about facilities , thanx


----------



## صناعية ولكن (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

يعطيك العافية يا اخ نظامي ومشكووووووور جدا هذه المجلة جميلة جداا انا كنت اتابع كل الاعداد منها في مكتبة الجامعة مشكووووور


----------



## عاشق الصناعية (26 يوليو 2006)

*رد سريع*

الهندسة الصناعية بحر , كل اللي بنتعلمه جزء منها, علشان هيك المصانع و الشركات و المؤسسات هي المفروض تعرض مشاكلها و المهندسين الصناعيين هم اللي بحلوها.


العااااااااااااااااااااااااااشق


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكراً أخي العزيز م. نظامى

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع والفكرة موفق إن شاء الله

وقد قرأت المقدمة من فترة وأعتذر أن شغلت بعض الوقت عن أن أشكرك 

وبحمد الله إجادة اللغة موجودة ولكن حتى تعم الفائدة وتكون لغتنا حاضنة للعلوم فإن أمكن أن تترجم بعضا ولو على فترات أكون لك في غاية الشكر ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها

جزاك الله خيراً على ما كلفت نفسك من وقت وجهد حتى تعطينا هذا العلم النافع وأشكر عن نفسي بصفة خاصة
أخوك المحب لك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (1 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور جدا على هذه الموضوعات


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلا ولكن نريد المزيد . الله معك


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hanyhaty (27 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــ هاني ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## م .دويكات (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الاعزاء لقد كان مشروع التخرج الذي عملت بة في البكلوريوس متعلق بمبادئ الlean manufacturing و للمعنيين اعتقد انه بامكاني ان ازودكم بالملف الخاص بمشروعي ان شاء الله وهو موضوع حديث ومهم للغاية في مجالات التصنيع وغيرها


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا م. دويكات وكل الاحترام لك على روح العطاء عندك وطبعا المجال مفتوح لتفيدنا بما عندك وبما تقدر عليه
في هذا المكوضوع او نفتح لك موضوع منفصل تعرفنا اكثر واكثر عن الlean manufacturing

في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## الزناتي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله أفضل الجزاء , الرجاء موقع يممكنني من خللاله الحصول على كتاب يتكلم عن الخراطة باللغة العربية لاني عندي بحث بهذا الخصوص ضرورئ


----------



## roki10us (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورحبيبي


----------



## الزناتي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك دخراً لهذا الوطن


----------



## lady of industrial (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور جداُ على الموضوع بالفعل وضح الإلتباسات


----------



## صناعية ولكن (1 ديسمبر 2006)

طلب صغير منكم يعني لو تطرحو في المنتدى طريقة مراسلة المجلة حتى نستطيع الحصول على الاعداد من هذه المجلة اول باول.


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ابحث عن معلومات عن طرق و ثقنيات قطع المعادن الغيرتقليدية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل

فأنا من المهتمين بالتصميم المعماري للمصانع ولمخازن التبريد
في المرحلة الحالية

ولقد استفدت كثيرا من الفايل الثاني
حيث ان الطريقة المنطقية
لعلاقات الوظائف ببعضها
وحركة المواد
لهي اساس في نجاح التصميم 


حقيقة
اشكرك جدا

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل خير

​


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (24 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة مواضيعك رائعة و مهمة

شكراً جزيلاً لك...


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (3 مارس 2008)

نعم انا اهتم بهذا الموضوع لأنه محور مشروع تخرجي ارجو تزويدي من مثل هذه المواضيع وشكرا


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخوي نظامي 
ونحن بحاجه لهذه المواضيع


----------



## حيدركريم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## ريم الملاك (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...
انا طالبة معمارية واخترت مشروع للتخرج مصنع لتدوير الورق ملحق به مطبعة...
ارجو من اخواني واخواتي ممن لديه معلومات تخص هذا المجال مساعدتي بها...
من ناحية الآلآت المستخدمة وتفاصيلها وخط الانتاج والامثلة المشابهة للمشروع ...مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان...

يا اخ اذا ممكن تساعدني بمعلوماتك عن المصانع والستندرات الخاصة ...يجازيك الله كل الخير..


----------



## my soul (17 فبراير 2012)

منكم نتعلم ...
والشكر قليل عليكم ,,,

لكم مني كل الود والأحترام لمشاركاتكم الفعاله والمفيده ,,​


----------



## مهندسة الصناعة م (1 يوليو 2013)

الله موضوع جدا زاخر.. بوركت الجهود


----------



## ساكانا (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ،، الموضوع ممتاز


----------

